

Blast from the past: Developer books from SGI - mtdev
http://techpubs.sgi.com/library/tpl/cgi-bin/browse.cgi?db=bks&coll=0650&pth=/SGI_Developer

======
mtdev
For example, SGI C language reference using mipspro compilers:

[http://techpubs.sgi.com/library/manuals/0000/007-0701-150/pd...](http://techpubs.sgi.com/library/manuals/0000/007-0701-150/pdf/007-0701-150.pdf)

Send mail to the following address: Technical Publications SGI 1600
Amphitheatre Parkway, M/S 535 Mountain View, California 94043–1351 • Send a
fax to the attention of “Technical Publications” at +1 650 932 0801. SGI
values your comments and will respond to them promptly

